# Netzwerk langsam oder gar tot



## daryl (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

seit einigen Wochen möchte meine Netzwerkkarte nicht mehr so wie ich das gerne haben würde. Ich bin mit meinem Nachbarn über ein 100 MBit-Netzwerk verbunden (dazwischen ein Router).
Wenn ich seine DSL-Leitung mitnutzen möchte, geht das ohne Probleme und sogar mit normaler DSL-Geschwindigkeit.
Wollen wir allerdings Dateien hin- und herschieben, geht nix mehr. Eine 3 MB große Datei wird von Windows (Win XP ist auf beiden Rechnern) mit 3 Minuten veranschlagt. Guckt man in den Verbindungsstatus werden auch Daten rübergeschaufelt, aber gerademal 20 B/s (nein, da fehlt kein k für kilo).

Das Problem haben wir seitdem mein Windows abgestürzt war und glücklicherweise über die Win XP-CD wieder repariert werden konnte. Geht auch alles wieder bis auf das Netzwerk eben.
Auf beiden Rechnern sind auch nur die nötigen Netzwerkprotokolle installiert - also das ist nicht irgednwie überladen.

Hat jemand nen Vorschlag, wie man das lösen könnte?

Danke schon mal für jede Antwort...


----------



## jaquline (7. Juli 2005)

netzwerkkarten treiber runterschmeissen, neuinstallieren und konfigurieren würde ich mal behaupten. oder am besten gleich den rechner neu machen. hilft meistens wunder 

mfg


----------



## chmee (8. Juli 2005)

Habt Ihr die IPs manuell vergeben oder per DHCP ?
Probiert die manuelle Einstellung, klärt die Rechte der Freigaben, und schau mal nach, ob Du
unter XP-SP2 in der integr. Firewall die Dateifreigabe erlaubt hast.

mfg chmee


----------



## daryl (8. Juli 2005)

Wir hatten es früher mal manuell vergeben, allerdings schaltete sich da der Router aus unerfindlichen Gründen irgendwann ab, wenn er keine Lust mehr hatte. Deshalb haben wir es dann auf automatisch gesetzt und da gings auch bis zu besagtem Unfall eben.

Was meinst du mit Rechte der Freigaben? Wir haben jeweils einen Ordner frei und es geht weder, dass er von sich zu mir was rüberschiebt (Windows tut zwar so, aber 20 b/s sind doch etwas wenig) noch, dass ich mir was von ihm hole (Fehlermeldung gibts natürlich nicht, wiel Windows ja mit 20B/s schiebt und denkt, es sei alles io.

Ich hab ja nicht mal SP2 - er hat es zwar drauf, aber er hat an seinen Einstellungen nix verändert. Ich sag ihm das aber nochmal, dass er da nochmal gucken soll.


----------



## jaquline (13. Juli 2005)

vieleicht haut ja das DNS nich hin, versuch doch mal über die IP-Adresse den anderen Rechner anzusprechen und nich über den PC-Namen. Das hat zumindest mal auf der Lan geholfen.
Zum Thema Router und DHCP.
der Router wird warscheinlich einen DHCP-Server laufen haben.
wenn du denn deaktivierst, dann kannst du dir auch manuele IPs geben.


Mfg


----------



## daryl (13. Juli 2005)

Der Befehl ping 192.168.0.1 klappt hervorragend, aber das ist ja eigentlich auch klar, denn ich komme ja über ihn ins Internet. Nur der Dateitransfer  nicht.

Leider gehen auch manuelle IPs nicht.

Hab auch versucht Windows mit der CD zu reparieren, er hat auch was gemacht, aber das hat er anscheinend nicht repariert.

Ich könnte heulen...


----------



## jaquline (14. Juli 2005)

dann wird dir wohl nur noch die möglichkeit bleiben, den Router mal komplett zu resetten, sprich auf werkseinstellungen zurück zu setzten, die configs unter der Netzwerkverbindung zu löschen und nochmal alles neu aufzusetzen.
Würde ich zumindest spontan machen, eh mich mich noch 2 jahre wegen dem mist
im Internet totsuch *g*


Mfg   ich


----------

